# [KACPI] problemas con el uso de CPU (abierto)

## bontakun

holas a todos...

bueno les cuento...

el problema es q el proceso kacpi me toma el proce gastando vastantes recursos en el...

generalmente no se nota su uso... pero el monitor de temperatura se me dispara marcando facilmente entre 65 y 75 grados... por ese motivo me encuentro muy preocupado...

en la mayor parte de los foros q he leido recomiendan desactivarlo al arranque, pero uso notebook... por lo q no le veo mucha logica hacerlo, en todos caso... desactivandolo el el procesador vuelve a trabajar a temperaturas normales

espero me puedan ayudar... de ante mano gracias

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

kacpid es parte del kernel, qué versión del kernel estás usando?

----------

## bontakun

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> kacpid es parte del kernel, qué versión del kernel estás usando?

 

disculpa la demora... me habia qdado din inet durante varios dias T-T

la version del kernel es 2.6.30-r4 y no es la ultima... actualizo y les cuento... alguna suerencia especial?

saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Me he tomado un tiempo para googlear tu consulta ya qué me picaba demasiado la curiosidad je je.

Y he visto varios enlaces, en los que hablan de ese tipo de problema (hasta 95% de cpu por este proceso).

Según dicen, es un bug, actualiza tu kernel a l aúltima version estable y verás como el problema se soluciona:

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=49269

Si no solucionas el problema actualizando el kernel, en otro enlace:

http://www.nabble.com/High-CPU-Usage-From-Kernel-Process---kacpid-td4832259.html

He visto que hablan sobre actualizar la bios de tu placa base, si no te funciona con lo anterior, prueba con esto.

Un saludo.

----------

